
Open source has a people problem - ohjeez
https://www.infoworld.com/article/3570483/open-source-has-a-people-problem.html
======
rudolph9
The author makes some good points but fails to acknowledge the most powerful
aspect of open-source, it’s open-source!

He describes open-source as if it is a service being provided by the
developers maintaining it rather than a tool anyone can adjust. Obviously good
maintainers really help a project flourish but even more advantageous is the
ability for anyone to fix bugs in the source code and use the fix immediately.
I don’t have to wait for someone to fix something or the next release, I can
just do it without having to build it from the whole thing from scratch or
switch providers.

